# Beta Fish and Bamboo?



## viyahn (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new Betta Fish owner - I bought my boy from an aquarium store earlier today (he's a pearly white with long fins that seem to glow blue in the light, but I have no idea what 'variation' he falls under) and I set him up in the biggest fish bowl the store had. I think it's about 2 litres? I treated the water and filled the bottom of the bowl with a well-rinsed purple substrate.

I'm looking to add some nice hidey holes and bowl decorations to keep him feeling happy and safe. My mother has a Betta fish and she actually grows several stalks of decorative bamboo in his bowl. It looks very pretty, but I'm not sure if this is safe for a Betta fish? I wanted to ask some seasoned experts before I went ahead, as it's not a 'classic' aquarium plant and I don't know what kind of impact it might have on the water or if it can make the fish sick.

If bamboo is a bad idea, can anyone recommend a good, hearty aquarium plant that a beginner like myself might have a good chance of success with?

Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not sure about bamboo, but 2 liters is too small a house for your lovely new boy (pics? 8D). You should have at least about 10 liters, or 2.5 gallons.


----------



## viyahn (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks, Littlegreen!

I have him in this bowl right now: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3441531 -- will that be okay until next week when I can get him something larger (and after reading more of this website, maybe heated and filtered)? The store clerk actually suggested it might have been too big, so I'm a little bit surprised.

Getting a new aquarium may actually render the bamboo question moot, but now I'm pretty curious. Also, maybe I'll let my mom know to get bigger bowls for her fish...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That's fine for temporary housing. 

The best plants for bettas are java fern (tropical fern in most PetsMart tubes), duck weed, horn wort, and anacharis.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

1.75 is fine for a betta, imo, but a bowl isn't best. not one without a 'lip' you can put mesh over so he can't jump out.

the bamboo often sold as aquatic.... is far from it. many report it rotting, and the leaves are often too far above the water for bettas to enjoy.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> The store clerk actually suggested it might have been too big, so I'm a little bit surprised.


 The petshop said the bowl was too big? Not surprising, actually. Most pet shop employees are clueless when it comes to the pets they sell - always take their info with a grain of salt and get a 2nd opinion. 

Most people say the minimum size for a betta is 2.5 gallons. I have used 1 gallon before, to each his own. Of course bigger is usually better - more swimming room for the fish, easier to heat, more room for decor. a Heater is a must but a filter? I wouldnt bother unless you are getting a 5+ gallon tank. Anything smaller won't really cycle and in my opinion they aren;t worth the hassle - the flow is usually too strong for a betta and you would need an ammonia, nitrite and nitrAte test kits to make sure the levels don't get too high and kill the fish.

As for the bamboo - I have heard that as long as the leaves are above water they are OK. They are not really aquatic plants and will eventually rot if totally submerged


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Another problem with bamboo is a result of needing it to be above the surface of the water - it means you can't have a lid on your tank. Bettas can and do jump, so no lid can be asking for trouble.

Says me with the lidless tank.


----------

